# Smallmouth X-Rap presentation for cold water.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

For those of you that fish cold water Smallmouth here is a (super slow under water walk the dog) presentation by fishing guide Doug Burns I videod last Thursday on Big Spirit Lake. Doug had lots of good tips so I ended up making 7 videos on dif. topics. Watch how he takes his hand off the reel every time so he doesn't move the lure toward the boat. Good stuff and he caught some nice fish. big was 19" Smallie.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

GR8 info and vid, thanks for sharing!


----------

